# Shoes... Sidi Vs Shimano...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, folks...

UGI again... thing is, there's not much to upgrade on the SB anymore.

So... My shoes are like six years old now???. Shimano SH-M058










Needless to say, they've been great all this years, starting to show some wear here and there.

I've been looking at Sidi Bullet's... price's right, that company simply doesn't make a bad shoe in their whole line-up.










How fit does compare between both brands in regular sizes? I wear 42's on Shimano.
Also, we do the occasional creek crossing and some of our rides are really "Duathlons", meaning we have to hike a lot from time to time.

How good are Sidi's in that regard?? Any caveat on wet rocks?

Thanks for any help, folks!!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I have two pairs of Sidi Dominators that I love with one exception. Hike-a-bikes suck because of the hard soles. I also have a pair of Shimano shoes that while old are at least tolerable on hike-a-bikes. The Dominators do fit much better and wear very well. If you walk alot and the Bullets have the same type of sole as the Dominator, get the Shimano's


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> I have two pairs of Sidi Dominators that I love with one exception. Hike-a-bikes suck because of the hard soles. I also have a pair of Shimano shoes that while old are at least tolerable on hike-a-bikes. The Dominators do fit much better and wear very well. If you walk alot and the Bullets have the same type of sole as the Dominator, get the Shimano's


Thanks, bro!! :thumbsup:

Just the kind of feedback I needed... A plus on the Shimanos is availability around here.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> I have two pairs of Sidi Dominators that I love with one exception. Hike-a-bikes suck because of the hard soles.


Oh...a question... with "hard soles" you refer to how stiff the insole is or how hard are are the knobs on the tread.

I could bear a stiff sole, but I wouldn't bear it to slip off...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

The sole is stiff which is fine but the lugs are hard and make slipping a real possibility. In Alabama they are ok because of the terrain but if you are in an extremely rocky, rooted up area they can be a handful trying to walk especially uphill.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> The sole is stiff which is fine but the lugs are hard and make slipping a real possibility. In Alabama they are ok because of the terrain but if you are in an extremely rocky, rooted up area they can be a handful trying to walk especially uphill.


I'll scratch them off my list then... We have a small creek to cross usually and it's walking over wet rocks.

Any other good cycling shoes for these duties?? There's always Shimano, I guess...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. I have a pair of Bullets (just replaced with the ones Whafe sent) .... and as eddie said the sole is hard..so they slip in really hard surfaces..like pure rock... however..those shoes are made to pedal, right? (just joking I know what you mean)... I would rather sacrifice some walking traction for the great fit of the Sidis....


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

crisillo said:


> .... and as geolover said the sole is hard.....




I never said such a thing...I only ride flats, no clipless for me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

geolover said:


> I only ride flats, no clipless for me.


Wuss...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

geolover said:


> I never said such a thing...I only ride flats, no clipless for me.


sorry dude.. totally messed up... was reading another thread where you posted right before this one..and completely confused who said what... my bad.. I will correct the post now..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I am feeling light headed because I just scored a Z1 light


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

Warp said:


> Wuss...


:yesnod:

Clipless pedals are a crutch.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I am feeling light headed because I just scored a Z1 light


You'll love it... it's perfect...

Back on shoes... it seems like it'll be Lake MX165 ... Good soles, price is right. I've read only good things about Lake's and I have a shop where I can try some Lakes or even buy them.










If my local shop doesn't carry the MX165's, then there's a shop in Montana that carries them...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You'll love it... it's perfect...
> 
> Back on shoes... it seems like it'll be Lake MX165 ... Good soles, price is right. I've read only good things about Lake's and I have a shop where I can try some Lakes or even buy them.
> 
> ...


Thanks...

I haven't used them.. but did try some on at the shop and they feel comfy and construction seems nice and good quality... could be a nice alternative


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> I am feeling light headed because I just scored a Z1 light


I hate you more and more...


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*Congrats*



crisillo said:


> I am feeling light headed because I just scored a Z1 light


You are putting it on your Titus, right, Crisillo?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Warp, congrats on the new shoes. You certainly deserve them after so long on the boat anchors and will make a positive difference.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Hey Warp, congrats on the new shoes. You certainly deserve them after so long on the boat anchors and will make a positive difference.


Thanks, mate!!

I'll have to make up for the funds before ordering them, but I'll sure get new shoes sometime soon.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I haven't used them.. but did try some on at the shop and they feel comfy and construction seems nice and good quality... could be a nice alternative


I have these shoes (Lake MX 165) along with some older Sidi Doms. The Sidis are super cozy, like slippers, but they suck for hiking, walking. The MX 165s are excellent cycling shoes and great for walking, hike-a-bike. They are cozy and so far nice and durable. I rarely ride the Sidis anymore.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

EDDIE JONES said:


> The sole is stiff which is fine but the lugs are hard and make slipping a real possibility. In Alabama they are ok because of the terrain but if you are in an extremely rocky, rooted up area they can be a handful trying to walk especially uphill.


Hey EDDIE! Just what part of AL "exactley" do you ride that you don't find rocky and rooty?


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

blackagness said:


> Hey EDDIE! Just what part of AL "exactley" do you ride that you don't find rocky and rooty?


Well, some of these guys ride in places that are nothing but rocks and roots and have scree fields that would be very difficult to try and walk much less ride:eekster: . Our terrain at Oak Mtn isn't that bad (except for Blood Rock) Now I will say that Swayback Ridge in Wetumpka is extremely technical, tight with rocks and roots covering every square inch of trail and the Sidi's weren't worth a crap there:madmax: . You know, because I am gravitationally challenged I walk a lot. Oak Mtn can be rocky and rooty in spots but I guess it is the terrain that I am used to. And when it is wet, with the Sidi's if you are trying to walk across rocks and roots it can be like walking on ice.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> You are putting it on your Titus, right, Crisillo?


right... :lol: (Thanks Eddie  )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I hate you more and more...


oh well... one can't be loved by everybody


----------



## Yolden Gears (Jun 30, 2006)

geolover said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> Clipless pedals are a crutch.


How does it feel to get dropped by a guy on crutches?


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

Yolden Gears said:


> How does it feel to get dropped by a guy on crutches?


My bike weighs 42 pounds...I get "dropped" by hikers.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

geolover said:


> My bike weighs 42 pounds...I get "dropped" by hikers.


:lol: :thumbsup: :lol: :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

Have you considered Specialized BG design shoes. I'm looking into them. They look promising.


----------



## demo_slug (Jan 1, 2005)

I got size 14 feet (49).

shoe selection blows. I'm almost forced to get sidi to get my size, I do not like the sole on the sidi. I don't like all the exposed plastic in the middle of the sole. if I miss a clip in, the mid shoe will end up on the pedal. and with the exposed plastic on the sidi, that can be very slippery.

I like the shimanos best. a few of the mid range shimano come in 49. so I run the SH-M075. all exposed sole on that shoe is rubberized, so even If I miss a clip I still get some traction on the pedal.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Cyclopod said:


> Have you considered Specialized BG design shoes. I'm looking into them. They look promising.


Never tried em but have heard that the upper level shoes also have very hard soles


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cyclopod said:


> Have you considered Specialized BG design shoes. I'm looking into them. They look promising.


That's another "no brainer" around here... And I generally like Spesh stuff (anything but their bikes).

I'll take a look at them.

What Demo mentions is something I love from my current Shimanos. If you miss the clip, you can still pedal. Going DH on rooty, wet stuff and up a hill you just stalled, that's a *BIG* plus.


----------



## coachjim7 (Jun 20, 2005)

Warp
Another vote for the Lakes, I have the model down from the ones you are going to get and they are leather and a mesh with vibram soles, Great for hiking and actually comfortable enought to wear home from the ride. I thinke they were 79.00 at Speedgoat. The only caveat is they are a little narrow, I am looking for a wider boot maybe a Sidi or a Specialized.
Jim


----------



## paneristi (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Warp,
dont laugh at me, but how abt these? 
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH411B02-Sixsixone+Tiburon+3+Shoe.aspx


----------



## orthorex (May 3, 2005)

Cyclopod said:


> Have you considered Specialized BG design shoes. I'm looking into them. They look promising.


I have been using the Specialized BG shoes for almost a year.
The cant built in to foot bed really makes the shoes comfortable.

I am beliver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

orthorex said:


> I have been using the Specialized BG shoes for almost a year.
> The cant built in to foot bed really makes the shoes comfortable.
> 
> I am beliver. :thumbsup:


Ortho... what about soles?? Rubber? Hard Plastic??

Paneristi... Not laughing at you, bro. :thumbsup: I'm looking for a more "cycling looking" shoe and also, that sole looks like easily "cloggable" (is that a word??  ) in sticky mud.


----------



## orthorex (May 3, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ortho... what about soles?? Rubber? Hard Plastic??
> 
> Paneristi... Not laughing at you, bro. :thumbsup: I'm looking for a more "cycling looking" shoe and also, that sole looks like easily "cloggable" (is that a word??  ) in sticky mud.


I use the Pro Carbon's. Super stiff with carbon fiber plate. I know specialized makes lots of different shoes with the BG concept. I really think it works well.


----------



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

*SIDI - too mush hype*

I think there is a lot of hype to the SIDI's. I bought a pair of Dominator 5 this year, they initially felt good in the store and pretty good at home, but the insole in them is pure junk and paper thin -- I ended up buying some specialized body geometry insoles. Please note that I have a pretty narrow foot and ened up going with the standard width version, I really wish I would have tried on or made the bike store order the narrow version (I was told it is really narrow). I wear a b width shoe, I feel I have a good fit in the toe box and in the middle of the shoe, in the heel cup there is a bit of play. I have a really low arch so the compression strap is adjusted to be a small as possible. I think I should have went with the specialized shoes instead -- S-Works with the Boa system. Any body want any lightly used SIDI's - size 45? Oh yes, I tried Shimanos but my feet are too narrow - I just could not get a good fit. Previous to the SIDI's, I had some old Nike's -- they were still pretty good for a 10year old shoe. Live and learn I guess. I say if you have a specialize dealer around then try those.

Best of luck


----------



## rather b riding (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey eman2,

I wear a standard width 45 Sidi Dominator. PM me if you are serious about selling yours.


----------

